# Regulux?



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Anyone hear anything about Regulux? Apparently, there is no internet presence for this, but it is a "herbal" cleanser that promises to "cure" IBS by clearing out all that terrible decaying fecal matter that has been in our intestines for 50 years and all those toxins (all big alternative medicine unprovable themes). Anyone know of it or try it? Someone trying to be helpful sent me a full page clipping from a North Carolina newspaper saying how it would get rid of IBS forever, yet it has no medical validation, just the usual "testimonials" that are anonymous, don't even have names like Joe Smith!


----------



## slimoperasinger (Nov 8, 2002)

Well, I just ordered some a few days ago. Saw that same ad and was hoping for the "miracle". Zelnorm isn't helping much anymore. I'll let you know if I got duped.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd be interested in finding out the ingredients as they seem to be loathe to tell you what they are.Based on the description I bet they have some herbal laxatives (senna or cascara) and other assorted herbs that have been used as purgatives.Using senna or cascara regularly (like daily) can make you dependant on them. The colon gets to where it won't move things along without them. Some people are OK, but others can get into real trouble. If it stops working DO NOT START TAKING MORE to make it work. That is the indication to stop and get your colon back to working on it's own.Some of these products are mostly fiber.I suspect they don't list the ingredients in the ad because it is the same old stuff all of these products use.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah Slim,tell us the ingredients.I have called them and she has throw at me in a hurry the ingredients,i just remember milk thistle and Ginko Biloba which seems inofensive.


----------



## slimoperasinger (Nov 8, 2002)

Ok, fellow IBS'ers, I just received it yesterday. There are 2 bottles that you use simultaneously. Here are the ingredients: First bottle - Psyllium Husk Powder 95% (no surprise), oat fiber, guar gum, apple fiber, senna leaf, red clover leaf, milk thistle seed, burdock root, barberry root, alfalfa root, cape aloe, chlorella, wormwood, cloves, black walnut hulls, ginger root, barley grass, fennel seed, cascara sagrada, licorice root, rhubarb root, goldenseal (aerial part). Second bottle - milk thistle extract, dandelion root, rehnmannia root, sarsparilla leaf, hawthorn berry, garlic clove, ginkgo biloba extract (thought that was for memory?), cayenne (fruit), fenugreek seed, Butcher's Broom, schizandra (berry), echinacea augustfolia leaf, rhubarb root. Whew!!It says to begin with 1 capsule from each bottle, 2x/day, increasing by 1 capsule every day until you achieve 2-3 bowel movements per day. I've only used it for 24 hours, and I have to say, so far it's working. I don't need to increase. Didn't take the Zelnorm last night. Rep said when I ordered that you only need to use it maybe 3x a year, yet they still have me on autoship ($39.95 + S&H, which I can cancel within the 30 day trial). Sure, it sounds crazy to respond to a newspaper ad, but when nothing else has worked and the doc just keeps on prescribing more meds, why not?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ok it is the fairly standard Fiber with lots of stimulatory laxative herb formulations.I think you could get something similar, cheaper, you might check the local healthfood store. (or get generic metamucil and add exlax) Here is something similar much cheaper http://www.healthvortal.net/colon-cleansing.html (120 caps for $8)Senna, Aloe, Cascara are stimulatory laxatives.Some of the random herbs they put in there seem funky (like sarsparilla if you get it alone is usully touted for arthritis).If you have chronic constipation I imagine as soon as you stop taking it you will start having constipation again, just like when you take Ex-lax and are chronically constipated. I don't know that anyone using these herb find a couple of times a year really holds them for the months in between.If you want to do the fiber I would get a fiber only supplement without the stimulatory laxatives.Long term daily use of senna, cascara and aloe can lead to your colon becoming dependent on them.K.


----------



## 20720 (Aug 13, 2005)

The Regulux worked on me just like slimoperasinger described on the bottle. I got up to 5 capsules a day from each of the 2 bottles. I spread them out over three times a day. Once I got to 3 bowel movements a day I started reducing by one table of each pill a day, till I got down to one a day. So far I have continued to have 1 "uneventful" bowel movement a day. It's been years since that's happened. I understood from my conversation with the company that you are to continue with one tablet a day (or whatever is right for you) to stay regular. They told me that you would have to do the "cleanse" taking up to 6 capsules from each of the two bottles 2 - 4 times a year. I'll make my final determineation of how well this works after I've taken if for 2- 3 months. I'd pay anything not to be held captive by IBS!


----------



## slimoperasinger (Nov 8, 2002)

What I really like so far is that the bloating is much improved and no gas! Zelnorm still left me constipated a lot, bloated, plus gassy. Also, as with most women, the symptoms are far worse during that time of month. Well, it's that time of month now and so far it's great w/Regulux. I've tried other fiber laxatives and all they do is give me the awful bloats. I'm not too familiar with the other herbs though.


----------



## slimoperasinger (Nov 8, 2002)

My 2 doctors )family dr and gastro) said NOT to take Regulux because as someone else said on this forum, senna and cascara are laxatives that can make the colon dependent on them. My dr said it will make my digestive problems much worse! He has give me Miralax to use with Zelnorm and still, nothing is working!! (I had my hopes on Regulux....)


----------

